# New Basenji Puppy



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is my new brindle Basenji puppy that will be joining me in 2 weeks time.
She is called Belle


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

what a beauty.
she looks stunning


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Gorgeous pup never seen them in brindle before thought they were just red and white lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a little stunner, lovely colouring and markings


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Gorgeous pup never seen them in brindle before thought they were just red and white lol


They also come in black & white and also tri-colour (red,black & white)



vixenelite said:


> shes a little stunner, lovely colouring and markings


Yes she has lovely markings


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

basi said:


> Here is my new brindle Basenji puppy that will be joining me in 2 weeks time.
> She is called Belle


Lovely looking pup,How big do they get ???? What breed are they from??Nosey Nose


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

garryd said:


> Lovely looking pup,How big do they get ???? What breed are they from??Nosey Nose


Males stand about 17 inches at the shoulder and bitches about 16 inches.
Nobody really knows what breed they come from as they have been around for centuries.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they ar stunning dogs and I love the sounds they make  are they good with young children?


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> they ar stunning dogs and I love the sounds they make  are they good with young children?


Cali is fantastic with kids and is actually used as a phobia dog for kids that are phobic about dogs. Kwame can take or leave kids really.
They are like most dogs really if they are introduced at a young enough age and don't have any bad experiences with them they are usually ok with kids.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats good to know, my OH has wanted one for a long time and the more I see and read about them the more I like them too, I have children and othe dogs so need to be sure before introducing another dog  there are not that many around, I have never seen any where I live,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats beautiful,, will you show it,?????? i dont know much about them,, i didnt know they came in different colours until recently


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thats beautiful,, will you show it,?????? i dont know much about them,, i didnt know they came in different colours until recently


Yes I will be showing her here in germany then when I come back to the UK in 18 months time I will show her there too. Most people don't realise they come in different colours as the most popular colour is the red & white.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i thought they were only red and white,,until recently,, i love the noise they make,,its different,,,,,,


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Very different


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow lovely looking pup


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Some more of the six pack and dad


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Adorable pups. I love this breed, they'r so neat and tidy looking. Lovely.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaaww how gorgeous..........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Like the dog pup in the second photo!!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> Like the dog pup in the second photo!!


He is nice yes. If I was having a dog puppy it would have been him


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Breed I have always fancied but it is just another group and if we carry on the way we are going I would have to have a toy dog just to finish off the groups


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww she's lovely, i love the photos as well, specially the one where they are all snuggled up together 

My dad in law saw some at a show a while back and he was very taken with the breed, in fact he would have wanted one had they not had a very small garden.


----------

